# Rules regulation of Dubai Municipality



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there,

Does anyone know what are the Dubai municipality rules and regulations with regards to health, safety, occupational and environment (related to Car Industry..e.g. Kia, hyudai etc) Tried my luck searching the net but didn't find the exact regulations. 

These are Rules and regulations related to staff/labourers camp, facilities of car industry which can cause penalty/fines from DM if not followed.

Appreciated if someone can give me enlightenment...

Thanks


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Including their workshops etc


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Including their workshops etc


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,

Any safety engineers or safety related professionals here in the forum? Thanks


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

???


----------

